# Obsolete part?



## 83Quantum1.6TD (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, I have a 83 Quantum that I need a throttle cable for. It has the 089 E-Mode auto transaxle and I need the cable that goes from the transmission to the injector pump (1.6TD). The cable from the pedal to the trans is readily available but the other is obsolete from what I have found over the last couple of days. Anyone have a source for this, or possibly one laying around?


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Is this the part you need?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Gemo...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------

